# Putin comments on Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So much for the Messiah image around the world. Remember all those promises? The most transparent administration ever, and it's the most closed and hidden. He was going to bring world peace with his world apology tour etc. Now the world looks at us as fools. As Putin put it in this headline:


> PRAVDA: Obama 're-elected by illiterate society'...


How do we hold our head high in other countries when they see us as illiterate?



> Putin in 2009 outlined his strategy for economic success. Alas, poor Obama did the opposite but nevertheless was re-elected. Bye, bye Miss American Pie. The Communists have won in America with Obama but failed miserably in Russia with Zyuganov who only received 17% of the vote. Vladimir Putin was re-elected as President keeping the NWO order out of Russia while America continues to repeat the Soviet mistake.
> 
> After Obama was elected in his first term as president the then Prime Minister of Russia, Vladimir Putin gave a speech at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland in January of 2009. Ignored by the West as usual, Putin gave insightful and helpful advice to help the world economy and saying the world should avoid the Soviet mistake.
> 
> Recently, Obama has been re-elected for a 2nd term by an illiterate society and he is ready to continue his lies of less taxes while he raises them. He gives speeches of peace and love in the world while he promotes wars as he did in Egypt, Libya and Syria. He plans his next war is with Iran as he fires or demotes his generals who get in the way.


What I don't get is the foolishness of the American Jewish people. Are they blind? This is just some of today's


> headlines: 'Satellites show Iran moving quickly to rearm Hamas'...





> TV Airs 'Death to Israel!' Music Video...





> Islamic Terrorists Bomb Egyptian-Gaza Border Base...





> Palestinian President Abbas Expects Wide Support for UN Bid...


Where is Hillary?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Interesting articles.


----------

